# Benigni.



## Nobody (30 Novembre 2007)

"_Amor, che a nullo amato amar perdona,  mi prese del costui piacer sì forte..."_

Vi è piaciuto il V° canto declamato da Benigni?


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (30 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> "_Amor, che a nullo amato amar perdona, mi prese del costui piacer sì forte..."_
> 
> Vi è piaciuto il V° canto declamato da Benigni?


non l'ho seguito dall'inizio, ma devo dire che preferisco l'ultimo del paradiso con la preghiera di san bernardo alla Vergine Maria.....
certo che il V° canto anche al liceo m'è sempre piaciuto, così come il tipo di pena cui sono sottoposti i condannati del girone.....


----------



## MK (30 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> "_Amor, che a nullo amato amar perdona,  mi prese del costui piacer sì forte..."_
> 
> Vi è piaciuto il V° canto declamato da Benigni?



MM mi sono dimenticata!!! Uffa! E' che sono una chiacchierona, mi attacco al telefono e la televisione, chi se la ricorda più... E' stato bello?


----------



## Nobody (30 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> MM mi sono dimenticata!!! Uffa! E' che sono una chiacchierona, mi attacco al telefono e la televisione, chi se la ricorda più... E' stato bello?


Bella soprattutto la passione che ci mette lui, cara Mk  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Esempio perfetto sul come si dovrebbe insegnare ai ragazzi, e come qualunque materia non sarebbe noiosa se l'insegnante ci mettesse un pochino di amore e passione.


----------



## MK (30 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> e come qualunque materia non sarebbe noiosa se l'insegnante ci mettesse un pochino di amore e passione.


Assolutamente d'accordo. Amore e passione per risvegliare gli animi, non per addomesticarli...


----------



## Nobody (30 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Assolutamente d'accordo. Amore e passione per risvegliare gli animi, non per addomesticarli...


Infatti...e soprattutto, voglia di comunicare _il bello_. Il problema sta nel fatto che per comunicarlo, bisogna prima saperlo avvertire...


----------



## MK (30 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Infatti...e soprattutto, voglia di comunicare _il bello_. Il problema sta nel fatto che per comunicarlo, bisogna prima saperlo avvertire...



Esattamente. Il bello vero però, non quello esteriore e fasullo...


----------



## Nobody (30 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Esattamente. Il bello vero però, non quello esteriore e fasullo...


Certamente!


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (30 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> "_Amor, che a nullo amato amar perdona, mi prese del costui piacer sì forte..."_
> 
> Vi è piaciuto il V° canto declamato da Benigni?


 
Non l'ho visto,essendo in forse. Mi piace la Divina Commedia ma lui non lo sopporto.


----------



## MK (30 Novembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Non l'ho visto,essendo in forse. Mi piace la Divina Commedia ma lui non lo sopporto.


Non sopporti Benigni?????


----------



## Nobody (30 Novembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Non l'ho visto,essendo in forse. Mi piace la Divina Commedia ma lui non lo sopporto.


Interessante...come mai?
Devo dire che cinematograficamente, da Jonny Stecchino in poi,  non lo sopporto nemmeno io...il suo Pinocchio l'ho trovato orribile.


----------



## Old smerciula (30 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Infatti...e soprattutto, voglia di comunicare _il bello_. Il problema sta nel fatto che per comunicarlo, bisogna prima saperlo avvertire...


Io ti scrivo di là e tu stavi qui con sto therad.

MM...


vabbè...mi rassegno....


----------



## Old smerciula (30 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Interessante...come mai?
> Devo dire che cinematograficamente, da Jonny Stecchino in poi, non lo sopporto nemmeno io...il suo Pinocchio l'ho trovato orribile.


pure io.


----------



## Mari' (30 Novembre 2007)

smerciula ha detto:


> Io ti scrivo di là e tu stavi qui con sto therad.
> 
> MM...
> 
> ...


Ninnella ciao!


----------



## Old Giusy (30 Novembre 2007)

A me Benigni piace da matti.
La Divina Commedia, poi, è straordinaria, non mi capacito ancora di come possa averla scritta un essere umano....
Mettete insieme le due cose....
Ieri sera ero fuori casa, ho registrato tutto ed oggi pomeriggio vedrò.
Ma mi hanno detto che è stato FA VO LO SO!!!!!


----------



## Old sfigatta (30 Novembre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> non l'ho seguito dall'inizio, ma devo dire che preferisco l'ultimo del paradiso con la preghiera di san bernardo alla Vergine Maria.....
> certo che *il V° canto anche al liceo m'è sempre piaciuto, così come il tipo di pena cui sono sottoposti i condannati del girone...*..


eeeeehhhhhhhh AeP quanta gente strangolata dalla coda di Minosse...


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (30 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> eeeeehhhhhhhh AeP quanta gente strangolata dalla coda di Minosse...


la mia ignoranza cresce....e mi spaventa....mi sembrava di ricordare che Francesca fosse condannata a girare spinta vorticosamente da un vento terribile, cos' come in vita lo era stata dalla passione.....controllo sul web


----------



## MK (30 Novembre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> la mia ignoranza cresce....e mi spaventa....mi sembrava di ricordare che Francesca fosse condannata a girare spinta vorticosamente da un vento terribile, cos' come in vita lo era stata dalla passione.....controllo sul web


Uè mica si può sapere tutto di tutto eh... bacino!


----------



## Old chensamurai (30 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> "_Amor, che a nullo amato amar perdona, mi prese del costui piacer sì forte..."_
> 
> Vi è piaciuto il V° canto declamato da Benigni?


... il V canto dell'Inferno è una cosa strepitosa... i _lussuriosi_... la fragilità umana... e poi, cazzo, Francesca era stata ingannata... 

... per quanto riguarda Benigni... ho le mie riserve... più di una, a dire il vero...


----------



## MK (30 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... il V canto dell'Inferno è una cosa strepitosa... i _lussuriosi_... la fragilità umana...


Lussuria dei corpi o delle parole... quale il maggiore potere?


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ninnella ciao!


ciao tatona....che trisstess...che c'è


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> A me Benigni piace da matti.
> La Divina Commedia, poi, è straordinaria, non mi capacito ancora di come possa averla scritta un essere umano....
> Mettete insieme le due cose....
> Ieri sera ero fuori casa, ho registrato tutto ed oggi pomeriggio vedrò.
> Ma mi hanno detto che è stato FA VO LO SO!!!!!


 
Giusy...di piu'.


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... il V canto dell'Inferno è una cosa strepitosa... i _lussuriosi_... la fragilità umana... e poi, cazzo, Francesca era stata ingannata...
> 
> ... per quanto riguarda Benigni... ho le mie riserve... più di una, a dire il vero...


Sentiamo.


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (30 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non sopporti Benigni?????


Sì, una volta mi piaceva. Adesso mi sembra un gran parac..o.
E spunta sempre fuori come i funghi sempre nel momento giusto. Non so come spiegarlo, ma da "la vita è bella" in poi, ho la sensazione che il suo modo di fare arte sia cambiato.
Non ho nulla in contrario comunque al divulgare un'opera del genere per televisione, era ora, solo caxxate si sentono in giro (tranne zelig , che sto vedendo proprio ora, e rai educational che mi piace proprio tanto) ma non avendo visto la trasmissione non posso pronunciarmi.


----------



## Old Sad (7 Dicembre 2007)

*e l'ultimo del Paradiso...*



moltimodi ha detto:


> "_Amor, che a nullo amato amar perdona, mi prese del costui piacer sì forte..."_
> 
> Vi è piaciuto il V° canto declamato da Benigni?


di ieri sera? A me piace molto la Divina Commedia ed è emozionante rivisitarla con una persona che la spiega e poi la declama come accadeva a scuola... avevo una professoressa bravissima, che l'ha fatta amare a tutti noi pestiferi ragazzini ignoranti... Chissà quali altri canti declamerà... ci sono altre dodici "puntate"...


----------



## Nobody (7 Dicembre 2007)

Sad ha detto:


> di ieri sera? A me piace molto la Divina Commedia ed è emozionante rivisitarla con una persona che la spiega e poi la declama come accadeva a scuola... avevo una professoressa bravissima, che l'ha fatta amare a tutti noi pestiferi ragazzini ignoranti... Chissà quali altri canti declamerà... ci sono altre dodici "puntate"...


Ieri purtroppo non l'ho visto...non so quale canto declamasse.
Comunque, beato te. La mia prof invece era fissata con Manzoni...e con quella soap dei Promessi Sposi.


----------



## Bruja (7 Dicembre 2007)

*ieri sera*



Sad ha detto:


> di ieri sera? A me piace molto la Divina Commedia ed è emozionante rivisitarla con una persona che la spiega e poi la declama come accadeva a scuola... avevo una professoressa bravissima, che l'ha fatta amare a tutti noi pestiferi ragazzini ignoranti... Chissà quali altri canti declamerà... ci sono altre dodici "puntate"...


 
Ha commentato e declamato il 33° canto del Paradiso, molto coinvolgente! 
Benigni ed altri che hanno fatto questo tipo di operazione hanno certo divulgato un'opera che non sempre è abbastanza conosciuta ma..... sia chiaro..... il menzionare e recitare questa "opera colossale" unica in tutta le letteratura mondiale.... è difficile non crei interesse ed altre sensazioni.... anzi, rammento altri attori che hanno fatto lo stesso, anche commentandola, ma non hanno avuto una sufficiente risonanza.
Bruja


----------



## Nobody (7 Dicembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ha commentato e declamato il 33° canto del Paradiso, molto coinvolgente!
> Benigni ed altri che hanno fatto questo tipo di operazione hanno certo divulgato un'opera che non sempre è abbastanza conosciuta ma..... sia chiaro..... il menzionare e recitare questa "opera colossale" unica in tutta le letteratura mondiale.... è difficile non crei interesse ed altre sensazioni*.... anzi, rammento altri attori che hanno fatto lo stesso*, anche commentandola, ma non hanno avuto una sufficiente risonanza.
> Bruja


Carmelo Bene... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Non per togliere nulla a Benigni...ma a mio avviso, resta inimitabile!


----------



## Bruja (7 Dicembre 2007)

*m.m.*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Carmelo Bene...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
E non solo lui...... rammento un Giorgio Albertazzi da "trascolorare"...
Bruja


----------



## Mari' (7 Dicembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *Carmelo Bene*...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Bruja ha detto:


> E non solo lui...... rammento un *Giorgio Albertazzi* da "trascolorare"...
> Bruja


I nostri Mostri sacri!


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Dicembre 2007)

non li ho mai seguiti in quella occasione.

purtroppo.


se invece dello schifo che proiettano in tv...li rimandassero in onda...


ps. avete seguito la carrà ieri sera da santoro?...in gamba la signora eh?


----------



## Old Addos (7 Dicembre 2007)

*Frasi insigni da Benigni*

Benigni è un grande , come Giorgio Faletti che da giullare in tivù si è reinventato autore , attore e scrittore di successo.


----------



## Nobody (10 Dicembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> non li ho mai seguiti in quella occasione.
> 
> purtroppo.
> 
> ...


Non l'ho vista...mi son visto su sky una black commedy (fatto raro per il cinema italiano) incredibile: "L'ultimo capodanno", di Risi. Se vi capita, vedetevelo! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





p.s.: per i porci maschi sciovinisti: c'è la Bellucci nuda, o ancor meglio...porta solo reggiseno e tacchi a spillo!


----------

